# Hypnotherapy CD's



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have tried the CD's for IBS three times over the past two years but it did not help.I had surgery for a rectal prolapse which has not helped me at all so still suffering terribly.I was wondering whether i should give the CD's a try again.What do u think/advise?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Diana

I am so sorry that you are suffering so terribly still - I can certainly relate, as I had abdominal surgery, prolapse, etc. and it took me three rounds to begin to see relief. However, it may be that you are one of those few persons for which this method is not your way forward - that said, it would not be harmful in any way to do the program another time - even if it just gives you some better sleep, a moment of relaxation and calmness, which helps one to heal in various ways.

There is no way to know for certain if another round will help, as each person has their own health issues and various situations - perhaps the sessions have helped you through other things in the past - when I did the program, it addressed other issues first - surgeries, life situations, etc, then on the third round I began to see better improvement in the IBS. Also, be sure you have been checked out for other causes for your symptoms, tho I imagine that you have been.

You can always go to the contact page on the healthyaudio.com website for support as well. I would say, go ahead and try another round and see how it goes - we have had folks who did better after a few rounds, and remember too, you have had IBS longer than the time you have put in to listening overall, so be encouraged that there still may be some hope... all the best to you and I hope you feel better... Take care.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Marilyn

Thank you so much for your reply.I shall have a look for support on website and i think i may listen to CD's again.X


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Marilyn, Do you credit the CDs for your eventual improvement, or could the improvement could have come over time even without them. After all, it takes 100 days and you went through them several times. Also, Michael makes a cd set to deal with anxiety. Have you tried it? How would you recommend incorporating it with the IBS set? Many thanks.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Marilyn,i went into healthyaudio.com but there are so many choices,i do not know which is the right website.Could you help me with that?Thank you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Diana - here is the link for you: http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_us

Take care and all the best to you - I hope you find help.

Rudibear - Of course since the IBS condition is supposedly one that waxes and wanes, and we cannot be our own control group, I suppose that some may feel that things could get better 'anyway'. But in my case I specifically remember how my improvement came about via a subconscious 'thought' that came to me when I was on the verge of yet another severe pain, cramping and D episode, whereby the inner thought came that I did not have to have this, and the symptoms immediately vanished. I never ever had it happen that way before - onset of an attack always became an attack and lasted a long time. This is what happened in my case, others usually note that it is a gradual improvement.

Most folks who have received benefit have had their symptoms reduce - either over time gradually, or for others, quite soon during the actual 100 day process. Since nothing else in their treatment had changed, and they were feeling mentally more upbeat and lifted as well, the odds that it is in fact the program helping are great. Since over 90% are helped - most after other things have been tried - is a pretty good indication that it was the process and not just improvement over time. After all, most people have had IBS for years and years, not a mere 100 days.

That said - hypnotherapy is NOT the way forward for everyone, even if most people are helped. Perhaps this is the case for you. There are some for which no therapy seems to help - in any category - and there are those where the problem is not 'just' IBS, or there are other illnesses, or even medical or psychological conditions that can only be treated by in-person medical professionals. If you have given the program a good trial, then perhaps this method is not your way forward - or perhaps not at this time. Some folks have things that need to be addressed before this method will help.

I have listened to the Anxiety Program, and it is excellent, though I did not listen to it for therapy per se. If you have a general anxiety over and above IBS, it may be used apart from the IBS program, but not listened to at the same time. If your anxiety is 'caused' by the IBS - the worry or anxiety that comes from having IBS and worrying about symptoms coming on, then this aspect is addressed in the IBS program, and I would say, no need for the anxiety program, unless you just want to listen to something 'different." But once IBS symptoms are removed, then the accompanying anxiety diminishes too. Although, it is sometimes hard to know what came first - if you had anxiety, and you then got IBS symptoms as a result of your being anxious overall, then the program may be helpful!

Hope that wasnt too confusing! 

Wishing you all the best...


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you once again.Appreciated.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Marilyn, I am on about day 70 of the IBS program. I have noticed that I become frustrated and anxious much less quickly. Although I recently started Zoloft because I do have an underlying anxiety disorder. My intuition tells me that the cds have helped with anxiety. I have also noticed a reduction in daily bms. That is very sweet. I was just curious about the cds, as so many people seems to repeat the process. I would like to eventually look into the anxiety serious. It may help with my generalized anxiety disorder. But will finish the IBS series first. Doing both at the same time would only raise anxiety levels.







What with trying to do two programs simultaneously. Thanks for all your help and support.


----------

